
The Congressional Map Has a Record-Setting Bias Against Democrats - kevlar1818
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-congressional-map-is-historically-biased-toward-the-gop/
======
fallingfrog
Gerrymandering could mean the literal end of representative democracy in this
country.. I just want to know, from those of you who are Republicans, are you
OK with this? Are you OK with sacrificing the Republic to get what you want in
the short term? Are you OK with gerrymandering enforced single party rule?
Why?

